# DIY Desktop AIO Questions/Build



## mcavarano (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi everyone I'm new to the site but not entirely brand new to fish keeping, but as with most things I am always learning. But on to the important stuff.

I am currently in college and spend a lot of time sitting at my desk, so I decided to set up a small desktop tank to enjoy while I work. Currently I am using a Tetra 1.5 gallon cube that I had laying around at home, however I have decided I would like an upgrade.

For the tank I believe I am going to use a Mr. Aqua 3 gallon long tank. Love the huge viewing area, and will fit nicely along the back of my desk.

Now for the DIY I would like to make this a very clean looking tank with as little equipment showing as possible. So what I would like to do is section off one end of the tank with dark acrylic and put the heater/filter in there. 

I think I have a pretty good idea of how to build the false wall, there will be an overflow which will go into the section with filter media, then the second section will contain the heater and return pump.

With this being said I have a few questions/areas I would love your input on.

1. As I have never used anything but HOB filters with simple cartridges, so what do I use for media?? I have done lots of reading but have seen tons of different things.

2. What GPH should I be looking at on the return pump?

Those of my two biggest questions right now.

If it matters this will be a low light planted tank, since I won't being doing CO2, and maybe have a group of very small schooling fish. Obviously something that stays small.

Thanks in advance this will be a very slow build as I wont be setting it up until the beginning of next school year. Most of the work will be done over the summer but I want to start gathering supplies now.

Multiple edits to correct terrible spelling


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

1. As I have never used anything but HOB filters with simple cartridges, so what do I use for media?? I have done lots of reading but have seen tons of different things. Depends on what you build but some small, pre-made HOB type filters with charcoal in them comes to mind. Just find some that fit into your build. Or, just get a bag of filter media and stuff it in wherever it needs to go. All available at your LFS.

2. What GPH should I be looking at on the return pump? Shouldn't be a problem. You said, "3 gallon long" tank. Rule of thumb is to turn your water over at least 3 times an hour so simply multiply your tank size x 3. 3g x 3=9. So a pump with at least 9 gph rating. That should be no problem. Of course, more (within reason. You don't want the water moving too fast) is always better. You can't over filter.

Hope that helps.


----------



## mcavarano (Mar 4, 2015)

So for filter media I was thinking of doing(from top down) a layer of filter pad, possible two(one fine and one coarse) then a bag of carbon and then some sort of biological media on the bottom. From my understanding this is the order they should be in but I'm still not sure. As with all things there are conflicting reports.

This would be separated from the heater and return pump by a baffle


----------

